# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Looking for a Spheres of Power game. [GM Found]

## Chambers

Heya! I'd like to play in a Pathfinder campaign that uses Spheres of Power and Spheres of Might and is around or above 10th level. No real preferences beyond that, gestalt or regular is fine, lots of 3rd party or none is fine.

Any fine GM's out there interested in starting a SoP game? Drop your pitch here and let's form a party.




> *The Eternal Ember*
> 
> 
> The players are all members of a prestigious wizard's tower: _The Arcane Conservatory_, located in a remote and secluded area of Halruaa, far from civilization. Recently, an ancient and powerful artifact that had been kept safe within the tower for centuries was stolen in the dead of night. The artifact, known as the "_Eternal ember_", is said to grant immense magical power to whoever wields it, however it has been dormant for more than a millennia, and was relegated to the inert and useless curios. 
> 
> The theft of the Eternal Ember has caused alarm among the members of the wizard's tower, as it is believed that the artifact could be used to wreak havoc and destruction. The head of the wizard's tower has called upon the players to track down the thieves and retrieve the artifact before it falls into the wrong hands.
> 
> Players do not need to be SoP users, the tower has more than just spellcasters in it, so all types are welcome. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ragnarok'n'Roll

Spheres ? sign me up (as a player).  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Triskavanski

Always up for trying to do spheres myself too

----------


## Aleph Null

Blippy bleep
If a GM shows for this and sets a deadline for after my move is finished I could be in

----------


## Nightraiderx

Posting interest

----------


## JollyChris

Posting interest as a player.

----------


## Rokku

Player interest here too.

----------


## Athaleon

Yet more interest as a player.

----------


## Thunder999

Guess I'll post interest as a player too.

----------


## tonberryking

Got nothing to lose by posting player interest, but my only caveat is no evil campaigns...

----------


## Dusk Raven

I've got a few concepts that could be brought to life in Spheres, I will add my name to the list of players. ...We've got a lot.

----------


## tonberrian

Posting interest.

----------


## Benoojian

I will always build something for a Spheres game, assuming a GM appears

----------


## paradox26

I suppose I can offer a game. I have been running two games on Discord for ages, and I tend to forget to check in on the site, as I don't get notifications on my phone for it. So I will run this game on the forums.

It is a module called Feast of Dust. It is designed for vanilla play, and I won't be redesigning the enemies for Spheres. But I can allow the PCs to use the Spheres rules. Starting level is 11th, and it uses milestone leveling to reach a final level of 14th. I also won't be enforcing use of Spheres. It is an option, and people can use vanilla classes if they prefer.

If that sounds okay to you all, I can put up a 16. I have already bought the module, so I am committed if the players are.

----------


## droobles

Waiting for the big 16.

Also, I don't think you really need to change the enemies because of spheres material.

----------


## Chambers

> I suppose I can offer a game. I have been running two games on Discord for ages, and I tend to forget to check in on the site, as I don't get notifications on my phone for it. So I will run this game on the forums.
> 
> It is a module called Feast of Dust. It is designed for vanilla play, and I won't be redesigning the enemies for Spheres. But I can allow the PCs to use the Spheres rules. Starting level is 11th, and it uses milestone leveling to reach a final level of 14th. I also won't be enforcing use of Spheres. It is an option, and people can use vanilla classes if they prefer.
> 
> If that sounds okay to you all, I can put up a 16. I have already bought the module, so I am committed if the players are.


Thanks for the offer, but I'm really interested in a having a Spheres-centric campaign rather than having it be a side option. I'm sure you'll find other people for the sort of campaign you're offering.

----------


## paradox26

No worries, Chambers. I will put up a separate thread for it. Hope you find a DM soon. I might even apply to play myself.

----------


## BelGareth

interested.

----------


## BelGareth

*The Eternal Ember*


The players are all members of a prestigious wizard's tower: _The Arcane Conservatory_, located in a remote and secluded area of Halruaa, far from civilization. Recently, an ancient and powerful artifact that had been kept safe within the tower for centuries was stolen in the dead of night. The artifact, known as the "_Eternal ember_", is said to grant immense magical power to whoever wields it, however it has been dormant for more than a millennia, and was relegated to the inert and useless curios. 

The theft of the Eternal Ember has caused alarm among the members of the wizard's tower, as it is believed that the artifact could be used to wreak havoc and destruction. The head of the wizard's tower has called upon the players to track down the thieves and retrieve the artifact before it falls into the wrong hands.

Players do not need to be SoP users, the tower has more than just spellcasters in it, so all types are welcome. 

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
Pathfinder 1E + SoP

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Sandboxy Campaign

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
~6, apply with a character and background and I will choose from the pool of applicants + Chambers

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
These Forums

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
12th level

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
WBL 63,000 gp

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
No brew.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
I prefer humanoid shapes

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
25 point buy, max HP 1st level, average round up thereafter (d8=5, etc)

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Alignment is in place for spells and spell affects. I'm lenient on Alignment restricted classes and Paladins have a more grey area. 
Alignment is like the Pirate code, it's more of a guideline than actual set of rules.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
Have at, no penalty.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
DM will make his rolls and some of players, Players will make their rolls most of the time.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
Teleportation is blocked by force effects.Gates work on the same planeRetroactive skill pointsFractional Saves/BABup to 2 traitsNo VoPNo double dipping stat y to ability z

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
Skirt length

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
If I'm doing it right a little bit of everything.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
Any PF 1e + SoP. (and that is it, unless noted)

Banlist
*Races:* Sphere Races, Sphere Templates.
*Classes:* Crimson Dancer, Dragoon, Mountebank, Necros, Prodigy, Reaper, Sage, Troubadour, Wraith.
*Archetypes:* Antimage, Spirit Blade, Stancemaster.
*Prestige Classes:* All Spheres Prestige Classes.
*Spheres:* Bear, Lancer, Leadership, Origins, Tech, Technomancy, Pilot, Veilweaving.
*Other Systems:* Akashic Mysteris, Arcforge, City of 7 Seraphs, Cthulhu Mythos, Gonzo, Heroes of the Jade Oath, Mythic Rules/Spheres, Oaths, Pact Magic, Strange Magic, Spellcrafting.
*Other:* Any joke material (Cheese-related stuff, Catgirls, etc).



EDIT: feel free to jump on Discord to ask me questions

----------


## drack

Tentative interest as resident necro.

----------


## Kallimakus

I'll post interest, still mulling over specifics. Possibly illusions? Or fire. Fire is also good.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Hmmm, may I ask whenever Spheres of Might is allowed at all?

Admittedly, I'm looking to play primarily as a caster, with Spheres of Might being secondary. Most likely a Hedgewitch focusing on the Illusion Sphere, but I would like to dabble in the Alchemy Sphere as well, if that is acceptable.

----------


## CasualViking

Let's see if I have something appropriate to start from...


Ezrin the Beautiful 

Gorgeous Noble Human Male, homosexual (but mostly autosexual)
Ezrin was born to opulence and idleness, the royal prince of the peaceful, thriving kingdom of Candumer. With no great need for a warrior prince, and an overly loving mother, Ezrin was free to be whatever he wanted. So he became a scholar, a conjurer of cheap tricks, and an artist.

One day, admiring himself in his favorite hand mirror, he suddenly found himself looking at an old man, one with familiar features, but wrinkled, scarred and greyed. The old man wanted Ezrin to cancel tomorrow's performance of The Knight Errant and the Lady of Roses and get everyone out of the royal palace. He offered only cryptic warnings, mutterings of doom and base insults for an explanation.

So of course, Ezrin did _no such thing_. The play was an astounding success, and the illusory backdrops and costumes awed the audience. It was a perfect day, right up until the flaming worms ate the Royal Castle of Candumer and most of the court. Ezrin fled, and with the entire royal family and court gone, Candumer was soon carved up between neighbouring kingdoms like the first roast of a feast.

Ezrin From The Future - because _obviously_ - was disappointed but resigned at the fate of Candumer. He warned Ezrin that the entire world would fall to ruin (and ugliness) if he didn't step up and push the monsters back. He would share his knowledge and power through the mirror, although he would need to be vague, cryptic and evasive, for reasons. After that, Ezrin became a wandering adventurer, and learned much of magic and dirty tricks from his future self. He did eventually confront the hag responsible for the fall of Candumer, kill her, and seal the portal to the abyss-tainted regiaon of the lemental plane of fire from whence the worms came. Now, Ezrin seeks to learn the secret of eternal youth, to prevent his wrinkled future self from ever coming into being in the first place. 

Ezrin is a self-obsessed showboating narcissist. He obsessively tinkers with his appearance through illusions, covering up every tiny blemish, experimenting with tiny variations in eye color and cheek flush, and gazing lovingly at himself in the mirror, or creating beautiful illusory backdrops to compliment his outfit.

In action, Ezrin favors thundering invocations over whispered words of magic, wide sweeping gestures, and occasionally conjuring up some thunderous applause after a particularly beautiful move. He truly loathes fighting mindless foes who cannot appreciate his artistry.

Mechanically, Ezrin is a "full caster". He is mostly invested in Telekinesis, Illusion and Conjuration. He can also debilitate single or duo targets with hexes or provide the occasional buff, or do some direct damage with alchemy and traps. He can easily be respecced a bit into taking on some healing duties. Sheet is about 80%60% finished.

----------


## Llyarden

> 1 xp = 5 gp for crafting and spells (no costly spell components)


I've never played 3.5 so I don't really know how exp costs work.  Does the xp cost round up if you would normally spend less than 5gp on something?  (Particularly relevant for spheres given that Material Casting costs will usually be less than 5gp).

Or was I reading this backwards and the intent is that the gp replaces any xp costs?

----------


## Heavenblade

Fiddling with the mechanics, but Im really interested as some sort of a constructed /reanimated guardian who was called to retrieve the artifact.

----------


## MagneticDragon

> I've never played 3.5 so I don't really know how exp costs work.  Does the xp cost round up if you would normally spend less than 5gp on something?  (Particularly relevant for spheres given that Material Casting costs will usually be less than 5gp).
> 
> Or was I reading this backwards and the intent is that the gp replaces any xp costs?


I believe that Pathfinder has already removed the experience cost for crafting, but from what I have seen, you are reading it backwards, and the experience cost for crafting and other methods of spending experience points has been traded out for gold.

----------


## stack

There is no spending XP for crafting in PF, so I expect that line in the houserules was an oversight/carryover.

----------


## Llyarden

Yeah, that was why I was wondering if it was meant to be gp in place of xp.

In any case, I'm going to go for a very trope-y character and have someone with very powerful, but poorly-controlled, abilities who was there to gain better control over his powers and convinced his...tutor?  Master?  Whatever the right term would be...that real-world experience would help.  And it _definitely_ isn't because he wants to go on an adventure.

----------


## Chambers

Sounds neat. I'm looking at making a Sphere Investigator with the Lamplighter archetype, kinda like a magical librarian/archivist. I'm thinking this person worked in the Conservatory and is really embarrassed at the theft. Their professional pride is on the line to get the curio back!

----------


## Dakrsidder

Tentative interest

Probably going for the Wardmage archetype of Mageknight

----------


## Chromascope3D

Hmmm, with the casting focus I think I'm leaning towards a Mana/MoM Incanter, the concept being a favored soul/invoker of Mystra who's otherwise incompetent at any other form of magic and only is at the conservatory due to her wizard family pulling a lot of strings :p

----------


## BelGareth

> I've never played 3.5 so I don't really know how exp costs work.  Does the xp cost round up if you would normally spend less than 5gp on something?  (Particularly relevant for spheres given that Material Casting costs will usually be less than 5gp).
> 
> Or was I reading this backwards and the intent is that the gp replaces any xp costs?


yeah, thats only for spells, i'll amend the 16.

Also @everyone:
to make my life easier

The Banlist
*Races:* Sphere Races, Sphere Templates.
*Classes:* Crimson Dancer, Dragoon, Mountebank, Necros, Prodigy, Reaper, Sage, Troubadour, Wraith.
*Archetypes:* Antimage, Spirit Blade, Stancemaster.
*Prestige Classes:* All Spheres Prestige Classes.
*Spheres:* Bear, Lancer, Leadership, Origins, Tech, Technomancy, Pilot, Veilweaving.
*Other Systems:* Akashic Mysteris, Arcforge, City of 7 Seraphs, Cthulhu Mythos, Gonzo, Heroes of the Jade Oath, Mythic Rules/Spheres, Oaths, Pact Magic, Strange Magic, Spellcrafting.
*Other:* Any joke material (Cheese-related stuff, Catgirls, etc).

----------


## stack

Aww, prodigy and wraith banned? Limits the options for playing only with material I wrote.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Dusk Raven

Well, my first choice for a character (a Prodigy/Troubadour) got banned, so if I'm to partake in this I'll have to think of something else. One concept I've wanted to play for a while is an Armorist whose summoned equipment is actually bound spirits. Don't have much more to go on than that, sadly.

----------


## stack

If I throw something together, maybe I will go with a wild mage. Rolling on tables is not so disruptive in PBP.

----------


## Armonia13

> Well, my first choice for a character (a Prodigy/Troubadour) got banned, so if I'm to partake in this I'll have to think of something else. One concept I've wanted to play for a while is an Armorist whose summoned equipment is actually bound spirits. Don't have much more to go on than that, sadly.


You could multiclass with Awakener Armiger and take the Customized Bond feat to do exactly this.

As for my interest, I want to take a whack at the Eliciter and see what comes out.

----------


## drack

*Spoiler: Keres Todd*
Show



Keres Todd
I dreamed of it again last night, those dark times.

My bony hands plunged into the chilled water, desperately winging against the pale cloth, bringing it back to my sweetheart's head.  Our child curled up in agony on another bed, pox consuming their once pure and lovely faces; pustules of rot claiming their once elegant forms one chunk of flesh after another.  Nothing...  Nothing I could do to stop it.  

I'd thrown myself into study, searching for an answer, I threw myself into payer begging for salvation, I cursed and weeped and screamed until my lungs were bloody and eyes blurred.  

I remember that overwhelming dread that spurred me forward, like a frantic rat grasping at the darkness just looking for an escape.

We were a happy family from a simple home, a small town in the mountains, but disease cared not who you were nor where you lived.

Shaking the horrid dreams from my sight I sigh in relief.  They're here, they're still here, our family is still whole and unbroken.  Reaching my pale shadow scarred arm I lovingly caress the two soul wisps I hold most dear.  Coursing power through them I help them manifest, and for a while more we are truly together, sharing laughter and joys, their ghostly visages accompanying me as they have for most of my life.  Whenever I see it I wonder, when will I find the right death to truly join them?  A death that will not pull us apart or scatter our genital family to the winds of fate.  Someday.  The word feels distant, but it is not hollow, it is filled with infinite conviction and all the faith that those gods once scorned.  It's filled with all my love and all my will.  Someday, someday I will die too.

----------


## Chambers

Here's a list of Spheres stuff that I'm probably going to take for the character. Rolewise in the party she's basically a magic thief.

*Spoiler*
Show


Feats
H	Two-Weapon Fighting
1	Mind Limb
3	Skillful Force
5	Poltergeists Fingers
7	Precogniscent Protection
9	Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
11	Deft Hands

Spherecasting
B	Telekinesis Sphere
B	Divination Sphere
2	Dancing Weapon
3	Mobile Bludgeon
4	Steal
6	Finesse
7	Telekinetic Tools
8	Foreshadow
10	Logos
11	Sense Magic
12	Object Reading

Investigator Talents
3	Disciplined Mind
5	Underworld Inspiration
7	Simple Deduction
9	Counterweight
11	Gravitic Anomaly

----------


## Athaleon

Thinking of entering with a Parzivalian Knight, a Paladin who would take a melee/frontliner role with Fate as his magic speciality.

----------


## Xanyo

I'm working on Twi, a tiefling that talks to bugs, shrouds themselves in darkness, and binds devils to them for spellcasting services. I didn't manage to finish their stats today but I did manage to draw them.

*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show

----------


## ahyangyi

Tentative interest.

The current idea is to create a Sphere version of the base Wind Listener archetype. That is, a generalist wizard-like spellcaster, but with an emphasis on gathering information. The conceptual action is the character sneaking into a room under multiple buffs (e.g. shapechange to a small elemental _and_ invisibility) to overhear things, then she arrives to other places and summons the local air spirits to ask about what had happened there recently.

Hence, currently considering an Incanter, with Sphere Witch/Wizard/Psychic and Fey Adept as some alternatives.

----------


## Ancient

WIP on Watch Captain Roarke, a jolly fellow that was away during the big heist, and now looking for payback.

----------


## Llyarden

Still need to do fluff, but here's Cerillion, a mage with a lot of confidence and...not a lot of control over his magic.

----------


## Escheton

Currently working on a remake of an old character: Throsarque Bannitharn. In multiple senses. As this rogue didn't take up adventuring until a full life lived. And now steals the wasted years of killed foes to extend his own so that this new outlook on life isn't cut short by something as mundane as an expiration date.

Actually, given Chambers is building a knowledgeable int based caster, and most others seem to be as well, I think I won't go with my first instinct on this.
Having just found out the Scholar is capable of having a Familiar-Animal Companion hybrid like the old 3.5 Arcane Hierophant
Think I'll do something with that.


Is this pure PF content, or as PF is an extension of 3.5, could one request access to specific items published in say the Magic Item Compendium or Stormwrack?

Also, the 2 traits, does that mean drawbacks and the Extra Traits feat are off limit, or simply that you at least get the baseline 2 traits?

----------


## Armonia13

I'm not really thinking of any good concepts for the Eliciter, and seeing that no one has gone for it yet, I'm gonna make a Blacksmith instead. A bit of a black sheep from the rest if his family, Toryn McGilley doesn't share his relatives talent for Magic. Instead he finds solace in his craft, where his spark of the arcane shines bright.

As he is a crafter character, is pre game crafting allowed?

----------

